# SU+J is automatically enabled on /?



## stunirvana21 (Aug 3, 2012)

I recently upgraded a few servers following the instructions from /usr/src/Makefile. Now / is always mounted with journaled soft updates. If I boot single user mode and alter it, it has no effect. However, I can alter the characteristics for other filesystems.

Here is what I do in single user mode while / is still read only.

```
tunefs -j disable -L root /dev/DISK
```
After I mount it, it immediately disregards what I did. If I check the disk again with *tunefs -p*, neither the disabling of the journaling nor the label are noted.

If I delete .sujournal while / is read write in single user mode, then remount / as read only before tweaking with tunefs(8), no progress is made either.


So does anyone have any advice? Is there a config file somewhere that makes / mount such a way that I missed when doing mergemaster? I checked /etc/fstab and that is exactly the same as before the upgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2012)

After changing the filesystem settings, don't mount it or those changes will be wiped out.  Reboot.  Or maybe force a retasting with
`# true > /dev/ada0p2`


----------



## stunirvana21 (Aug 3, 2012)

That works!

Thanks.:e


----------

